# Sublimation On 100% Cotton



## dis2u (Jul 26, 2015)

Did anyone know there is a solution sublimation on 100% cotton? anyone interested to these technology? take a closer look

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1543874499250510&id=1431728787131749


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmmm. Linky doesn't worky. Kind of like how you can "sublimate" onto cotton. Please stop.


----------



## dis2u (Jul 26, 2015)

I not sure why the like is not work...however I could share a YouTube link https://youtu.be/Zr12hBad7as


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

dis2u said:


> Did anyone know there is a solution sublimation on 100% cotton? anyone interested to these technology? take a closer look
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1543874499250510&id=1431728787131749


This is nothing new. You are "prepping" cotton with a chemical that is sublimatable.

You can the same results or better using a "prep paper" than using a powder, solution, etc.

Conde Systems is even marketing a "weed free" sublimate to cotton solution were there is hand only in the printed area.

I have been sublimating going back to way before inkjet printers were even used. These schemes have been around a long time.

REALITY 101.

JPSS inkjet transfer paper using pigment ink in a inkjet printer will get you the same or better results. Less opportunity for mis-applying, lower cost, great results. Don't need a poly shirt either just like this "innnovation". 

If you go thru the posts here many come here showing off this stuff, those of us who have been doing this a while is well aware of these various "sublimate to cotton" manifestations.

There are also concerns about the chemicals that go into decorating tshirts in the US. We actually have laws which dictate what can be put on a tshirt and laws that mandate those substances be tested and certified safe. CPSIA

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913.html

Newbies always seem to think this is some magic innovation, it is not.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

mgparrish said:


> .
> 
> JPSS inkjet transfer paper using pigment ink in a inkjet printer will get you the same or better results.


I was even suspecting that's what this is. Sublimation transfers don't stick to the shirt like that and the print isn't shiny like the one in the video.


----------



## dis2u (Jul 26, 2015)

I seen the conde video once, it's looks more easy and may not misapplied, but how much does it cost using their material in A3, it's still higher than JPSS?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

dis2u said:


> I seen the conde video once, it's looks more easy and may not misapplied, but how much does it cost using their material in A3, it's still higher than JPSS?


JPSS is about a buck for a 11 x 17

It has hand initially but gone after the first wash. Using pigment inks it is permanent.

If you use it on white 50/50 there is only a very faint hint of a background "window" in the un-printed areas and none showing after the first wash.

It can be sublimated but it's main purpose is for using regular inkjet inks. Pigments for the best washabilty.

It is the next best thing to sublimation on white t-shirts but doesn't need poly.


----------



## SDP1116 (Jul 27, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> This is nothing new. You are "prepping" cotton with a chemical that is sublimatable.
> 
> You can the same results or better using a "prep paper" than using a powder, solution, etc.
> 
> ...


 I'm curious to know what inkjet printer you use. Sorry if it's a silly question but I'm learning and would appreciate hearing back from you. Thank you. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SDP1116 said:


> I'm curious to know what inkjet printer you use. Sorry if it's a silly question but I'm learning and would appreciate hearing back from you. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Currently use the Epson WF7110 and 4880.


----------



## SDP1116 (Jul 27, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> Currently use the Epson WF7110 and 4880.


Great! Thanks so much!!!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

